# [SOLVED] checkfs

## 4rturr

Otóż posiadam partycje /dev/sda10, na której przetrzymuje dane(muza,filmy). Dopisałem ją sobie do fstab'a

ponieważ wymaga tego xfce4-mount. Problem tkwi w tym, że przy, każdym starcie systemu checkfs sprawdza

mi tę partycje co trwa dość długo. Moje pytanie: Jak sprawić by checkfs nie sprawdzał mi /dev/sda10? Ewentualnie by sprawdzał ją co jakiś czas nie za każdym razem.

fstab

```
proc /proc proc nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

##########################################

#root

/dev/sda8 / ext3 defaults,noatime 0 1

#home

/dev/sda10 /mnt/home reiserfs defaults,user,users,noauto 0 1

#swap

/dev/sda11 none swap sw 0 0
```

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by 4rturr on Tue Sep 25, 2007 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

```
/dev/sda10 /mnt/home reiserfs defaults,user,users,noauto 0 1
```

zmień na

```
/dev/sda10 /mnt/home reiserfs defaults,user,users,noauto 0 0
```

----------

## 4rturr

Pomogło. Dziękuje.

----------

## Criss-PL

Tylko, że to w cale nie rozwiązuje problemu, gdyż teraz partycja /dev/sda10 nie jest wogóle sprawdzana... Co na dłuższą metę, może się zakończyć utratą danych...

----------

## 4rturr

hmmmm Więc jakie rozwiązanie proponujesz?

----------

## Criss-PL

No ja od pół biedy zostawił bym jednak tą jedynkę... Rozumiem, że partycja długo się montuje - gdyż jak pamiętam sprawdzanie systemu plików (szczególnie Raiser'a) odbywa się po złym zamknięciu systemu i co za tym idzie złym odmontowaniu systemu plików... Ja za czasów gdy używałem Raiser'a w wersji 3.6, nie pamiętam bym miał jakieś długie i uciążliwe skanowania nawet dużych partycji...

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## 4rturr

A czy jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, że coś złego może się stać gdy nie będzie sprawdzana?

Ja chyba mimo wszystko pozostane przy wpisie z dwoma jedynkami.

Ta partycja jest montowana dość rzadko, najczęściej gdy oglądam jakiś film, więc 

nie ma zbyt wielkiej straty.

----------

## Criss-PL

O ile mnie pamięć nie myli to na RaiserFS 3.6, przy próbie montownia sprawdzane jest czy partycja była prawidłowo odmontowana. Jeśli tak, to partycja nie jest sprawdzana, jeśli nie to chyba nie muszę pisać co się dzieje. Ogólnie słabe jest prawdopodobieństwo, że system zamontuje wadliwą partycję - Raiser zawsze coś "wypluje"... Ale zazwyczaj gdy pojawia się taki komunikat, to albo konczy się to pomyślnym odtworzeniem drzewka lub nie...

Ja miałem taką sytuację 2 razy: 1. razy gdy udało mi się odtworzyć (poprzez narzędzia Raiser'a) partycję / i 2. gdy niestety padła mi na amen partycja /home, której niestety nie udało się raizerowi odtworzyć.

Decyzja należy do Ciebie, jednak jak sam zauważyłeś: "(...)nie ma zbyt wielkiej straty." Więc nie masz się co martwić.

Pozdrawiam

----------

